# In Access Datenbank schreiben



## server (22. September 2006)

Hallo,


Ich will in eine Access Datenbank mit Visual Basic schreiben.
Dazu gibt es ja den Wizard, aber leider bringt mir die Maske nichts, da die Werte im Programm ermittelt werden und dann komme ich mit den Befehlen in der automatisch generiterten Maske nicht zurecht.

Gibts irgendwo im Internet ein Beispiel, an dem man sich das Schreiben in eine Datenbank ansehen könnte?

Oder kann mir vielleicht jemand ein Beispiel geben? 

Ich verwende VB 6.0

Danke,
server


----------



## DevHB (22. September 2006)

Hi,

arbeite dieses Beispiel mal durch:
SQL Adress Demo


> ein Demo für eine Adressverwaltung in einer Access. Insert, Update und Delete
> erfolgt ausschliesslich über SQL Anweisungen, unterstützt wird das alles von einer speziellen Klasse.


----------

